# BUG REPORT: Guide only has two shows in it followed by 9 days of "No Info Avil"



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

BUG REPORT: Guide only has two shows in it followed by 9 days of "No Information Available".

Called advanced tech they had me reboot multiple ways. Then check signal strength and check switch.
No resolution.

Software version: L145HECD-N
Bootstrap version: 120B
Flash version: F051


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Make sure you leave the 921 in standby tonight, and the guide data will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

I asked that question of the ATR and he verified what my experience has been with 721's. They should use the second tuner to download the "new" guide information for a week from now. But I had the guide for all 9 days after the initial 45 minute download and it has disappeared.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2004)

Usually on the first day the guide is only 2 hours into the future. After its first night it downloads the full 9 day guide.

I consider this a bug since on a 721 when you plug it in it downloads the 9 day guide on the second tuner.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

For my 921, when I first received it, I had programming information for what was currently playing, and in some cases one program beyond what was currently playing, but yes, everything else showed up as no information available.

However, I turned the unit off, went to sleep, and the next morning the full program guide was there. This may be the expected behavior, where the system needs a long undisturbed period of off/standby time in order to retrieve the full program guide.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

FOX-W guide data was screwed up for me last night on my 921, but the rest was OK. I have NO idea what triggered THAT.

I'm assuming everything is back to normal today.


----------

